# [solved]another : mount: unknown filesystem type 'ext2'

## cwc

Solved by recompiling kernel with ex2 support and updating grub.

Error:

```
#mount /boot 

#mount: unknown filesystem type 'ext2'
```

I'm working on compiling  2.6.30-gentoo-r5.

I used the live cd to install then started to emerge things.

I have no /boot/grub but I can boot my system. 

I need to clean thing up so I wanted to emerge grub with no success.

I also am not sure if I am updating my kernel when I compile it.

I do not want to loose all the work I've done on my install so I am proceeding carefully.

Here is my .config code with reference to ext2 and ext3

```

# File systems

#

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_SECURITY=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XIP=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

# CONFIG_EXT3_DEFAULTS_TO_ORDERED is not set

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_SECURITY=y

# CONFIG_EXT4_FS is not set

CONFIG_FS_XIP=y

CONFIG_JBD=y

# CONFIG_JBD_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

# CONFIG_XFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_OCFS2_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BTRFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_FILE_LOCKING=y

CONFIG_DNOTIFY=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY_USER=y

CONFIG_QUOTA=y

CONFIG_QUOTA_NETLINK_INTERFACE=y

# CONFIG_PRINT_QUOTA_WARNING is not set

CONFIG_QUOTA_TREE=y

# CONFIG_QFMT_V1 is not set

CONFIG_QFMT_V2=y

CONFIG_QUOTACTL=y

# CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=y

# CONFIG_FUSE_FS is not set

CONFIG_GENERIC_ACL=y

```

Questions: 

1.  Do I have to set ext2 to an "M" or make it part of the kernel?

2.  If I compile the kernel "make && make modules_install" on my system Can I use the sysrcd, go to chroot then copy the kernel so I can get ext2 support.  This will not work on my system if I try to mount /boot

3. Or do I have to do the whole kernel compile and install (with ext2 support) from the live sysrcd?

My fstab

```
/dev/sda1        /boot   ext2    defaults                1 2

/dev/sda2        none            swap            sw              0 0

/dev/sda3        /       ext3    noatime                 0 1

none        /proc     proc    defaults          0 0

none        /dev/shm  tmpfs   defaults          0 0

```

Thanks, cwc

----------

## Mike Hunt

Your filesystem support should be in the kernel, so =y

You build and install your kernel after chrooting and configuring the timezone, date and hostname.

Try 

```
mount /dev/sda1 /boot
```

----------

## multix

building support for the filesystems you use as boot and root partition in the kernel is a good idea, instead of modules. So that's fine.

----------

## cwc

 *Mike Hunt wrote:*   

> Your filesystem support should be in the kernel, so =y
> 
> You build and install your kernel after chrooting and configuring the timezone, date and hostname.
> 
> Try 
> ...

 

Hello Mike,  

I chrooted, compile the kernel, and thought I copied it. I still get:

tma proc # mount /dev/sda1 /boot 

mount: unknown filesystem type 'ext2'

Here's my mount.

#mount

/dev/sda3 on / type ext3 (rw,noatime)

proc on /proc type proc (rw)

sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

udev on /dev type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,relatime,size=10240k,mode=755)

devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,nosuid,noexec,relatime,gid=5,mode=620)

none on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw)

usbfs on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,devmode=0664,devgid=85)

binfmt_misc on /proc/sys/fs/binfmt_misc type binfmt_misc (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)

I was able to emerge grub and grub-splashes while I was chrooted.

What I did notice though The kernel did not copy while I was chrooted.

So I just copied it after I booted my system with out mounting /boot.

I don't think that is a good idea.

Here's what I did:

 cp /usr/src/linux/arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/linux-2.6.30-gentoo-r5 

I'm not sure if I rm -f /boot/linux-2.6.30-gentoo-r5  prior to cp.

I also wonder if I shiuld call linux-2.6.30-gentoo-r5 something else the use an eselect kernel.

I know /boot/grub/  is there I just can't see it unelss I'm in chroot.

Any ideas?

----------

